# ADA 60P Lighting Options



## dfinn (25 May 2015)

Hi,

I am considering shutting down my current setup and trying something smaller but more hi-tech. I like the look of the ADA 60P but am a little lost as to what would be required for lighting. The plan would be to run a high tech setup with fire extinguisher CO2, Aquasoil, etc. I have had a look at light units and a few spring to mind.

1) Arcadia Classic stretch LED 60cm 23W. I am a bit confused as to WPG for LEDs and whether this differs to normal fluorescent tubes. Would I need 1 or two of these

2) All Pond Solutions 2x T5 60cm Tubes 48W

3) All Pond Solutions 4x T5 60cm Tubes 96W (Would this be too much)

Does anyone have any thoughts on these units? Would 4x T5s be too much?

Much more planning to come......

Dan


----------



## tim (25 May 2015)

Hi dan, can't help on the led front as I've never used leds, two t5 tubes will be plenty to grow any plant with the right flow/co2 though I've found the 4tube units come In very handy to add some extra light for photography.


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 May 2015)

Same as Tim for the T5s.
But for Arcadia Stretch, they are a little on the low side apparently but one on its own will be good enough to grow "easy" plants that don't require too much light, like anubias and java fern and some mosses etc.
If you're new to high-tech I think this would be a good way to start anyway, and then once you've cut your teeth and become more ambitious you can always add another later.
I think though with LED it's always a good idea to use those that allow some controllability to give you added flexibility, at least a dimmer to control light intensity.


----------



## dfinn (25 May 2015)

Hi,

Thanks for the help. Well I am soon to be adding a full FE CO2 setup to my Rio 180 which has relatively easy plants in. I am currently bubbling DIY yeast CO2 in but am slowly working my way up in terms of complexity. I may have to move soon and may need to shrink tank size a tad (/ have an excuse to change to an ADA tank )

So current advice is 2 T5s over 4 but LEDs still need to research more...

Dan


----------



## Dantrasy (25 May 2015)

The ada knock-off leds (1 or 2 strips) are good. My friend has the 2 strip 60cm version and is growing a very nice dutch tank. 

Search for: Chihiro Aquatic Studio


----------



## Ryan Thang To (25 May 2015)

I have the ada knock off 2 strips and that is way too much light. I manage to balance it out with co2 and fert but i wouldn't recommend that for you first light. Go for the 1 strip or i had really good results with 2 aquar bar 500.


----------



## James D (27 May 2015)

I'd recommend the Chihiro as well. I've had a few dealings with the Hong Kong bloke on ebay who sells them and he's ok.

You can see Iain is getting good results with his, it's also dimmable.


----------

